# افضل موقع للدوائر الالكترونيه في النت



## محمدالقبالي (22 فبراير 2009)

بدون مقدمات شوف الموقع ثم رد


http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/circuits.htm​


----------



## محمودذكى (22 فبراير 2009)

*مشكور اخى العزيز وجزاك الله خيراعلى هذا الموقع الرائع*​


----------



## zeid25 (23 فبراير 2009)

موقع ممتاز وفيه الكثير
بارك الله فيك

:56:


----------



## زكي مجيد (23 فبراير 2009)

*موقع للدوائر الالكترونيه*

شكرا .....الموقع ممتاز ...واليكم هذا الموقع ففيه الكثير

ادخل وتمتع


http://www.discovercircuits.com/list.htm


----------



## eexee2006 (25 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووور اخوي على الموقع الجميل


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (14 فبراير 2013)

محمدالقبالي قال:


> بدون مقدمات شوف الموقع ثم رد
> 
> 
> http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/circuits.htm​



فعلاً موقع ممتاز وهو أحد مواقعي المفضلة بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## ahm7373 (23 فبراير 2013)

موقع ممتاز
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## Mariam MM (3 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Hakoz20 (3 مارس 2013)

*ياسلام على الرابط
موقع رائع و مميز " فيه الكثير " *:19:*
مشكور على النشر, جزاك الله كل خير *:20:


----------



## فارس البواب (25 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خير على البرنامج ..


----------



## sabadido (1 أبريل 2013)

موقع ممتاز​


----------



## eng.ali48 (2 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed Elbhiry (2 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ايمن منصور فوز (2 أبريل 2013)

مشكووووووووور يا الغالي


----------



## AHMEDSWADI (2 أبريل 2013)

عاشت الايادي وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهند إلكتروو (7 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك خوي...
:14:


----------



## saddekoo9 (23 أبريل 2013)

احلى محمد 
جرب هاد بيشبهه ومشكور يا غالي /satsleuth.com/schematics.htm:13:


----------



## aggab192004 (27 أبريل 2013)

فعلا أنتم عمالقة فشكرا


----------



## anwar041 (14 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fay344 (19 مايو 2013)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## قيصر الشمري (3 يونيو 2013)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.mostafa.hamed (16 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير:77:


----------



## المرجووووج (4 يوليو 2013)

شكرا اريد تعلم الدوائر اللكترونيه


----------



## tyar1500 (10 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## tyar1500 (10 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بحراسكندرية (22 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خير على البرنامج ..​
​


----------



## خوارزمية وافتخر (22 يوليو 2013)

موقع اكثر من رائع بارك الله بيك


----------



## AMelectronics (24 يوليو 2013)

موقع رائع جدا بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (24 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## mogahed mosa (27 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## jalalnet (27 يوليو 2013)

أرجوكم أريد مساعدة عاجلة
أريد دائرة إلكترونية لقطعتين اريد إصلاحها 
المرجوا اعطائي الإيميل أو أي وسيلة اتصال لكي أشرح له التصميم جيدا 
وشكرا جزيلا والله مليت من البحث .


----------



## فقيه العرب (29 يوليو 2013)

الموقع مفتوح لك اخي نيابة عن الاداره


----------



## عايد البدري (29 يوليو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## ذياد نسر (8 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## إيهاب2007 (15 أغسطس 2013)

لسانى يعجز عن الشكر ؛ اللهم أجعله في ميزان حسناته .


----------



## askarsi (31 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
ابحث عن دارة لتتبع الشمس من اجل سخان شمسي
عن طريق طبق دش ساتلايت ولكم خالص الشكر مقدما


----------



## askarsi (31 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
ابحث عن برنامج لتصميم ومحاكاة الدوائر الالكترونية مجاني


----------

